# National Champion Multi Color Stallion under



## minimomNC (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got this picture and had to share it. Cheryl Powell took this little guy to Nationals just cause he is so cute and he went and won a National title for her. When they took him to be measured, the stick wouldn't go down far enough, but she has measured him at 22" and he is 5 months old. She said he has been a celebrity of sorts and they will be checking but he may be the smallest AMHR National Champion.

Anyway, here is her little guy, who might be coming with me to World as well.

Lucky Trails Washani Firestar or Stewy as they call him, short for Stuart Little.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Sep 19, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH



hes so pretty


----------



## shelly (Sep 19, 2009)

:wub OMG is he adorable or what!!!!!! Congratulations Cheryl!!!!!!



:yeah WAY TO GO STEWY



:ThumbUp


----------



## srpwildrose (Sep 19, 2009)

ADORABLE


----------



## lildrummer (Sep 19, 2009)

minimomNC said:


> I just got this picture and had to share it. Cheryl Powell took this little guy to Nationals just cause he is so cute and he went and won a National title for her. When they took him to be measured, the stick wouldn't go down far enough, but she has measured him at 22" and he is 5 months old. She said he has been a celebrity of sorts and they will be checking but he may be the smallest AMHR National Champion.
> Anyway, here is her little guy, who might be coming with me to World as well.
> 
> Lucky Trails Washani Firestar or Stewy as they call him, short for Stuart Little.



Great Cheryl and Heather.

Lildrummer


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 19, 2009)

We were stalled beside the Powell's and Stu is super tiny and had multiple interviews and photo's taken with area newspapers while at the Nationals, he is a doll baby, and very colorful. He is te smallest miniature horse that I ever saw.

We had a great time while being with Bruce Abbott, the McCarthy's, Taylor's Pony Farm, Flying J Farm. Wonderful people and some of them are still in Tulsa, we came home today with having a Reserve National Champion and 6 Top Ten's with our horses. It was nice meeting alot of new people and looking forward in seeing everyone next year in Tulsa.


----------



## minie812 (Sep 19, 2009)

Can he come visit me...I PROMISE to give him back


----------



## horsehug (Sep 19, 2009)

I got to see that part when he won and I was so happy to see a tiny appy win!!!!

I love the tiny ones and I love appys!!

Plus he is so nice for so small also!!

Congrats!!!

Susan O.


----------



## pinck43 (Sep 19, 2009)

I think she also won the drawing for a Jerald cart.


----------



## Marty (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang now that's cute as can be. And would you just Look at the front end on this guy? He's got it going on!

I got to get me one of those!


----------



## LindaL (Sep 20, 2009)

I saw him up close and he is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! He is a cute little one......................


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sure wish *I* could see him up close.....like in my barn. He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 20, 2009)

Such a pretty little guy.

I agree would love to see him in person. It is hard to grasp just how small that is!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 20, 2009)

He sure is a cutie! I got to meet Stewart Little and his young handler, and her boyfriend! I told her I didn't usually like appys, but I really liked him! The horse not the boyfriend, but the boyfriend was cute too! Stuart had kicked the boyfriend in the knee, and he was trying to get sympathy from everyone.


----------



## 4mymirage (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all. We had such a good time esp with Stewey!! I think he thought Nationals was invented just for him





He definitely played up the ambassador role - except when he was having his ears clipped



(ask Jon)

After almost 2 weeks of hard work, he did need a break :






He thought Bruce's couch was AWESOME


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh just the cutest little guy I've seen in a long time

Congrats on a well deserved win


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I just got the word, for those of you who would like to see this little boy, he will be with me at World now. I can't wait to show him off myself LOL.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 20, 2009)

He is cute as a bug, and was sacked out pretty good on that sofa yesterday LOL.

Jan


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!!! Cheryl & Heather have had a GREAT Nationals


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 21, 2009)

good thing he is little since it looks like he does not know he is a horse






Looks like he is not spoiled one little bit!

Karen, will he get to ride in the back seat on the way to Worlds







4mymirage said:


> Hi all. We had such a good time esp with Stewey!! I think he thought Nationals was invented just for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw Stewy sleeping on that sofa, one aisle over from where we were. He is the cutest ever. I had to go over and love on him while he was resting on that sofa. He was enjoying every moment.

He really didn't want to get up. He loved lounging. What a cutie patootie!

Mary


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Sep 21, 2009)

oh my gosh - - he's fabulous - wow

congratulations on his success and all the publicity - he's a star for sure!


----------



## sedeh (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!



:yeah What a cutie pie! That picture of him on the couch is priceless!! Definately needs to go in a mini magazine.


----------



## Devon (Sep 21, 2009)

hehe

I saw that one in the multi the ribbon had to be wrapped so many times around his neck


----------



## Nigel (Sep 21, 2009)

I was in that class and couldn't help but smile when this lil guy won it



Congratulations!


----------



## wwminis (Sep 21, 2009)

[SIZE=18pt]Congratulations Cheryl!



He's a doll baby![/SIZE]

Bill


----------



## Manyspots (Sep 21, 2009)

First of all, a Big Congratulations! What fun to see this little fella win! And then the Res. horse being the little Overo from Iowa Miniature Horse Club friends made it even better! Stewy is just a little doll, lucky are the people that get him! Lavonne


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 24, 2009)

I met that cutie at Nationals, He is one spunky little guy. I think he wants to drive, he kept trying to go after all the driving horses that went by. LOL Congrats on all his wins and placings!


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 24, 2009)

LOVE him! Send him to me after Worlds, lol!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 24, 2009)

What a cute little guy and no! I can see he is not spoiled one single bit!!! LOL, that is too funny and sounds like he just has plenty of fun attitude to just do anything that's thrown his way! Wow, and won a Gerald cart? oh man, nice!

Congrats, I wondered what the little guy looked like!!! He is just adorable!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 24, 2009)

We all were trying to get Heather to have Stewy put standing beside her on the sofa, but we didn't get around to getting it done, there were so many newspapers and photographers there getting the two's pictures that it kept Heather pretty busy.

Stewy is adorable and reminded me of being a little toy horse. He was the main attraction in the Super Duty Barn while at the Nationals.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats!!! He is really a LITTLE guy and what a cutie!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Oct 29, 2009)

I have an announcement to make. Stewie is officially mine! I have to tell the story of how he came into my life. I was recently on the lil beginnings forums doing my daily check on whats going on. Karen had posted about an amazing colt named Stewie with a photo of him. I was in love instantly with the adorable colt. That day I asked Jesus to please have Stewie for sale soon. A few weeks after that I was on the sales board doing my daily search for appaloosas for sale. To my great surprise Stewie was on the sales board for sale. I instantly went to my best friend Robin M asking her to email Karen right away because I knew he would probably sell fast. Robin sent a email right away, soon I had beautiful photos of stewie. i instantly ran to my mom telling her about my prayer. She was shocked to hear what I had said. She contacted Karen right away and to my great delight he was still for sale. Karen and my mom talked for hours. I sat down in anticipation wondering what was going to happen. After a few hours worth of sweating and pacing my mom got off the phone. With a smile on her face she told me that she was delighted to tell me that she was going to buy Stewie. I was so happy that he was going to be mine after years of searching for my dream appaloosa. i told Robin right away about it and we celebrated the victory of finding Stewie and acting quickly before it was too late. I would like to Thank Cheryl Powell, Karen Hunter, Robin M, Alexis (Burbank CA), my parents, Jesus and to all of you who stayed with me during my time of searching for my dream appaloosa. Without you I wouldn't have found Stewie.


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 29, 2009)

That is just the best story!!! Congratulations on getting little Stewie!!! We will definitely need some pics of he and you together.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations of your purchase of "Stewy", he is a cutie, and VERY LOUD, you will love him !


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 29, 2009)

Aw, that's awesome! Congrats! He is quite the little man. I was falling for him at Nationals. You will have tons of fun with him.


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 29, 2009)

I am a firm believer in fate making things happen for a reason. Well this is the case with Andrea and Stewie. And I am very happy to have been involved in getting this wonderful young lady her dream horse. Stewie is still with me and just waiting for his transport date, I have told him he will be living in CA now, he thinks Hollywood is calling (he is such a ham) LOL. I know he is going to have a wonderful life with Andrea and her family and both Cheryl and I are looking forward to those pictures of them together as well.


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations!

I got to meet Stewie at Karen's a couple of weeks ago when we picked up Jack.

Stewie is such a cute and handsome little guy. I am sure you will have lots of fun with him.


----------



## horsehug (Oct 29, 2009)

A HUGE congrats!!! I loved him too when I saw him win online!

I am SOOO happy for you!!

Susan O.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 29, 2009)

This little guy is the PERFECT ambassador for jump starting miniature horse sales!

The photo on the couch is terrific!

We need more of this kind of story in the press.

Great job getting the word out.


----------



## Shari (Oct 29, 2009)

He is sooo adorable!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!! What a sweet and beautiful lil guy!! He is very nice!!!! I love the tiny ones!!!


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Oct 29, 2009)

A few years ago my mom and I took our 2 girls to LA. I think that when Stewie is old enough we will take him over there and parade him around. Then he will be called a star because people in LA stop in there tracks when they see these little ones. Almost causing a crash lol so I will make sure he gets the Hollywood treatment and he will be spoiled rotten. I promise to send photos every week. Expect photos of him on a couch I am gonna try to get him one special just for him. My others can look but no touchy lol stewie is the new king of the barn HAHAHHA. Those of you who have fallen in love with him you are always welcome to email and call us. We will keep you posted on how he is doing and when we will start showing him. I am very thankful that Stewie has came into my life.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is the tv broadcast from Nationals which "Stewie" is a really big part of ....


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you Leeana, I hadn't seen that yet. I will make sure Cheryl and Heather see it to.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Oct 29, 2009)

I am gonna email Liz McMillan right away for info on when she is comeing to farms my way for photos. If any of you are booked for Liz McMillan in the California, Arizona area please contact me ASAP I want to get ahead and get his promotion ready for next year. I appreciate it


----------



## Basketmiss (Oct 29, 2009)

1 word!! Irresistable



:wub





I would like him at my place!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Oct 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!








Sheri


----------



## 4mymirage (Oct 30, 2009)

Andrea, we are very excited that Stewie is going to such a nice home! Can't wait to see pics of the 2 of you together


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow nice video thanks for posting that i appreciate it. i am so proud of Stewie he is amazeing I cant wait to love on him. I emailed Liz today yipee I finaly did it.


----------

